
Ask HN: Will seeing a therapist hinder me getting a security clearance? - amygdala
Hello Hackers,
I&#x27;m currently a college student with a strong interest in information security. I&#x27;m definitely a well adjusted individual, however over the past few years I&#x27;ve noticed some pretty significant changes in my personality and outlook on life that seem to resemble anxiety and depression. I am considering  going to counseling, as I am sold on the effectiveness of CBT and I don&#x27;t see any downside in trying it except one: obtaining a security clearance.<p>You must disclose if you have seen a therapist in the last 7 years during the top secret security clearance application process. I am aware that &#x27;officially&#x27; it is not a reason for disqualification, however I must assume it will be a mark against me in the process since they are asking it. I am terrified of the idea of passing a months long, arduous interview process, only to be denied based on some random therapists opinion.<p>I&#x27;m not mentally unstable or a threat to national security, I&#x27;m just interested in performing at my absolute peak and seeking any avenue to do so.<p>I also know that &#x27;my health is the most important thing&#x27; but obviously I am wary of taking an action that may have a long term negative effect on my career without a definite positive upside.<p>Can anyone offer their opinions on this?
======
rnovak
It didn't disqualify me when I went through the process. Granted I live a
pretty "straight-edge" lifestyle, but to me it seemed like they wanted honesty
more than anything. But I had even been on anti-depressants some years back,
and get depressed every once and a while, and that didn't seem to affect the
outcome.

Obviously YMMV, but I don't think it's a disqualifier.

------
runjake
The key for security clearances in the US is honesty.

I know of several people with surprising skeletons who got were honest and got
clearances. Most definitely do not lie or attempt to deceive. This will get
you DQed much quicker than any therapy or drug use.

------
thejteam
One thing they care about is finding out whether or not what you are seeking
therapy for could be used to blackmail you if somebody found out about it.
Beyond that, they want to find out if you have some disorder that could cause
you to lose it later.

If neither of those apply then you probably have nothing to worry about.

By the way, not all info security jobs require a TS. A lot of
government/contractor jobs, even in the infosec field, just require a secret
clearance. Same questions, same form, but the bar is lower.

------
michaelZejoop
Honesty is the most important thing. Some clearances require periodic
polygraph testing. How would you account for a discrepancy in your application
if the subject came up during a polygraph?

